

HN Meetup - New Delhi(NCR) India - kashif

Folks we are having a Hacker News Meetup in New Delhi on May 30th, 2010 - thats a Sunday. Exact time and place will be communicated later on email. If you are coming over drop me an email, so we can make the necessary arrangements.<p>kashif.razzaqui [at] gmail
======
GeneralMaximus
This is great! And it falls a few days after my exams, too :)

~~~
kashif
Well lets hope more people sign-up.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I'll email this to a couple of people who might be interested.

~~~
kashif
Yes lets spread the word. I will repost this in a couple of weeks to cover
folks who didn't see it this time.

------
kitallis
I'm in.

------
mvp
any in hyderabad or bangalore?

~~~
SingAlong
Any such meetup in Bangalore? Could be made monthly or heck even twice a month
to show off hacks or share ideas?

I'm in if you are in Bangalore!

~~~
mvp
I'm in the UK at the moment but will in Hyderabad soon and will be frequenting
Bangalore. What is the hacker scene in Bangalore? Do you attend any other
conferences/meetups?

~~~
SingAlong
Ya I used to be a BarCamp regular, but the last BarCamp was a year ago.
Hackday was again was a year and half ago. But it would be nice if there were
more hackdays. There are startup conf like Proto.in and HeadStart and
StartupSaturdays etc, but they are mostly invite-only and the topics sound
boring. I would vote for anything that's sort hacker-ish :)

(tried to find your email address on your profile). My email is on my profile.
Mail me if you are interested in starting a hacker meetup in Bangalore or if
you are attending one.

------
rick_2047
I just hope there could've been something like this in Ahmedabad, or that I
could be in Delhi

~~~
rick_2047
Can I please request lots of videos and someone posting a complete account on
a blog?

